# UPDATE



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Hi everyone after 3 months of intense involvement in school Iam able to write everyone a little update on my progress in school.
So far I have taken my 101 class, American regional cuisine, purchasing and storeroom, and my greatly feared butchery class.
Iam still maintaining my 4.0 GPA and am blending in well with the kids 10 to 15 years younger than myself.
Thank you all for your support and help whenever I have needed it.
I love Portland so much I just bought a home and am taking this opportunity to take advantage of springbreak to move.
Wish me well Iam starting my flavors of the world class on Monday.
Danielle


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Well I would think eveyone would wish you well! I do. You sound so worried about class...relax, I hope your enjoying it too!?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Daneille!

So glad to hear that things are going well for you. I for one missed your posts on your adventures in school. Good luck in your new home and in school.Hope to hear more soon!
cc


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Funny I was thinking about you last night, wondering how you were doing. Glad to heat that all is well.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Iza and I are on the same wavelength-- I've been hoping all's well for you, too! Maybe I'm weird, but the butchering class sounds interesting to me, although the work must be physically demanding in different ways from the typical chef work. Congrats on your sterling GPA! Have a sweet Passover--


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

With your positive attitude, it's no surprise you're still doing well, and enjoying even the tougher classes. Keep it up!


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

It sounds like the benefits might have started outweighing the frustrations? I hope so. 

It was 80 degrees here today, and I cannot wait to move back to Oregon! You are lucky! To do what you love in a wonderful place!

Flavors of the world sounds very interesting. Let us know how it goes!

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Thanks all, you are all incredible.
Happy Passover to you too Momoreg.
Danielle


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thanks! Same to you! (Are you Jewish?)


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Yes Iam jewish.
Danielle


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Hello Danielle:

Congratulations on purchsing your home! Portland is a beautiful city and I can understand why you decided to make it your home. Are they still fishing salmon at lunch time in the river?

A 4.O GPA!!! Great work! You should feel so proud!

Happy Passover!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I'm quite new on board but have read some of your posts which I found interesting and enjoyable.

I just wanted to wish you the very best, congrats and a very happy and sweet Passover too!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Hey Danielle! Nice to hear from my ol'student buddy again! A big fat congratulations regarding the house. That's really wonderful, I'm thrilled for you. Ah the joys of painting a new house...

About butchery, that was my prime grade A fear as well. I survived it though, and you will too. Just pay close attention and let your knife guide you. You'll do fine; you're so much further ahead than anyone else in your class anyway. Keep an eye out for that stinky little gland in the leg of lamb. It'll make your fingers smell for a while if you're not careful!
Enjoy!  

A.


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Iam so sorry Iam not on more frequently, between the move to having the class from ****.
Flavors of the world.. The most interesting class ever, but very overwhelming we must have tasted over 2000 items in 2 weeks.
It's over and I hopefully received an A..
My newest interest.. shroomhunting and seaweed. We need to talk Shroomgirl..
Danielle


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

Danielle you are going to Western Culinary right? how do you like the school? I want to go get my degree and it is in my top 3 choices. I just wanted to know how the school is from your point of view thanks.


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Yes Iam going to WCI and it's quite disappointing.
In the sense that they charge $22,000 and many of the classes are not structured at all. They lack alot of ingredients in their storeroom that are available out there and we don't get the chance to practice with them unless you go out and buy them yourself.

The kids are very irresponsible and don't show up for class, receive a C and every class has an opportunity to make up a grade. You just write a paper and there you have it an A.
It shouldn't bother me that people do that but I have a 4.0 GPA and I work my tail off and Iam hoping to do my internship in a great place (it ofcourse depends on your GPA)Iam hoping I do not have to compete against people who have been absent all year long and have smooched their way into A-ship.
Plus the student lunches are mediocre at best.Iam dealing with a business and they don't want anyone to fail. because then they loose $$$.
Yes Iam disappointed right now. Iam having fun.
Iam making tons of friends and loosing them in the process because my style of cooking is different and Iam kicking their B--T in the flavor department.
Iam a finalist on Monday in the Catfish competition for my school.
All in all I like it. If I had to do it over again I'd go to CIA.
Good luck in your searches..
Danielle


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

so are you hunting....incredible place for shrooms, you have an active NAMA group in your area as well as a couple chef hunters.

Sorry your school is letting you down, what a drag. 

catfish????ok give what are you preparing?
Say is that indigenous to Oregan, seems like you have so many local varieties of fish that to have a competition in catfish is bazarrre


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Well I won third prize which I believe is great for a rookie cook such as me.
I guess hey have this contest every year.
the guy who won had a great plate but the flavor was quite Blah. I was told my flavor was the best but my presentation needed some work.
Iam a happy camper. Shroomgirl, i found a morel in my backyard. It was delicious. Iam going wild with my new hobby. I will not eat anything that I do not recognize.
Danielle


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Congratulations, Danielle! If your flavor was the best, you took first in my book. I think there's something seriously wrong when flavor takes a backseat to presentation.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Ditto...

In cooking,first comes technique and flavor.
Then comes plate presentation.

some of the finest food I have ever eaten were simple presentations,but the food was alive with flavor.
Great jod Danellie.
cc


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Congratulation Danielle!


----------



## -d- (Apr 6, 2001)

Danielle,

Congratulations! That's really impressive!

btw, I really enjoyed your post and your candid discussion about your experience and the cooking school.


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Thanks all.
I agree about flavor being the most important. I am glad I didn't take first place. It gives me more room to practice and plug away. Iam noy ready to be the best yet.
I have a ton to learn.I have another competition to attend but it will be on the weekend when I take off from work and go to California for some R & R.
Iam hoping to go eat at some cool places and relax.
Iam now in the bakeshop. Iam not a baker and truly do not enjoy it when it comes to cakes and cookies etc. Now the bread is another story. I will never use my bread machine again. Iam on the presidents list this week with a 4.0 GPA. Keeping up with the crowd.
4 more classes to go until I go to the PM section which is more advanced and has longer classes (3 weeks).
My next class is going to be nutrition.Iam moved into my new house and cannot wait to have a whole day off to be able to enjoy it.
It's been a very busy "almost 4 months"
Thank you for keeping up with me.
Danielle


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Congratulations on your effort and achievement. It sounds as if you have a brilliant future ahead.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Danielle, I was wondering how you were doing!I missed your post from earier in April when my ISP pooped out on us for a couple of weeks. Your work ethic and love of all things culinary (okay, maybe pastries are excepted?) will take you to the top. You're tops in our book no matter what! Enjoy your time off and good luck with the next round at school.


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Thank you Mezzaluna. I finally finished the class with an A today and off to Nutrition I go.
3 more classes before I start the evening section.
Dining room, a la carte and Garde manger.
Thank you for your support.
Danielle


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

An *A* Danielle!

Congratulations!

Too  !


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Hey that's great!!! Ok if you need contacts for shroomers in your area holler. Greg Higgins hunts but there are several North America Mycological Association (NAMA) members in your area....they should go on forays and keep you up on what is in season and what environment each fungi inhabits.
Morel in your backyard....well that has to be a great omen.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Congratulation Danielle!


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Iam officially halfway..
After passing my midterm Iam officially a senior in my program.. wow how time flies by..
6 more months and it's all over..
Danielle


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Danielle,

That is outstanding! Congratulations are you starting to think about where you want to work when you finish?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hi Danielle,

Congratulations.

i hope you still love it, the way you did when you started.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Mazel tov, Danielle!!!!! We are all proud of you. It's so good to hear from you again.


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

So any thoughts on the future yet? Do you want to stay in Portland? Do you think there are a lot of job opportunities in the area? Does six months include your internship?

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

You go girl!


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Well I purchased a home 2 months ago and am bound to stay in Portland for a while.
Iam going to France in September with the school on an educational culinary tour and then I have my 6 week internship.
Still wondering if I need to do my intership work in a french based restaurant here in Portland or go to Norman's in Coral Gables (Caribbean/Asian fusion).
Iam from the Caribbean and understand the style but at the same time I want to learn more about the French style of cooking.
And then incorporate my style with that.
Iam having a blast in school. I have since gone part-time at the hospital and am in school in the PM. Iam taking Restaurant management and am having a blast.
Iam designing a restaurant from the bottom up, come up/ cost recipes, wines, beers, equipment, staff payment, schedules, decor, demographics etc.
Had the highest score for the midterm. 
Yes Iam having so much fun I cannot wait to actually get my hands dirty.
No iam not working in a restaurant yet and will when iam done with school iam sure.
A chef at my school suggested i wait until iam done. Well Iam very pleased with all your well wishes and I will keep you posted on my progress.
Sorry Iam not on as often as I had hoped to be.
Thanks again
Danielle


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I suppose if you were on here more often, you might not be getting the excellent grades you've been getting. Good luck with your internship.


----------



## born2cook (Jan 9, 2001)

Inspiration!Inspiration!Inspiration!

I enjoy reading your culinary exploits very much.Thank you for the journey so far. I cant wait to start culianry school in Philly in the next two months!! 

See you in the business!!

- Peace!!


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Coming up for air this weekend.. this class is a killer.. It should be all downhill from this one.. costing is fine Iam doing all the forms for labor and direct and indirect costs and wow.. such an overwhelming assignment.. but fun..
One more week and hopefully still with a 4.0..
Danielle
decor is next


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Way to go Danielle!


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

You go Lisa.. if this old fart can do it so can you.It really is quite interesting, informative but testing at some time. the end result is fabulous Iam sure.
Good luck and thanks for the compliment
Danielle


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Well after 3 weeks of extreme fun and learning in my International cuisine class Iam moving on to advanced la carte aftre my 10 day Summer holiday. Still have a 4.0 GPA and perfect attendance. Loving every minute of school. Iam off to Pacific rim national park for 10 days.. Camping in bear country. 
Tata for now.
Danielle


----------

